# Mac-Adresse des Systems



## Crasher (13. Jun 2010)

Hi @ all,

ich benötige dringend eine Mehtode, die mir die Mac-Adresse des Systems ausliest, auf welchem mein Javaprogramm gerade läuft.

Momentan habe ich zwar eine Methode, die mir wohl aber, je nach angeschlossenem Router, eine andere liefert:


```
//MAC-Adresse auslesen
    try{
      //Variablen zurücksetzen
      macAddress = "";
      completeMacAddress = "";
      
      InetAddress address = InetAddress.getLocalHost();
      NetworkInterface ni = NetworkInterface.getByInetAddress(address);
      byte[] mac = ni.getHardwareAddress();
      for (int i = 0; i < mac.length; i++) {
        macAddress = macAddress.format("%02X%s", mac[i], (i < mac.length - 1) ? "-" : "");
        completeMacAddress = completeMacAddress + macAddress;
      }

    }catch(Exception exMac){
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Fehler beim Auslesen der Mac-Adresse", "Es is ein Fehler aufgetreten!", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
      ErrorLog errorLogging = new ErrorLog();
      errorLogging.writeErrorLog(exMac.toString());
    }
```

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Greetz und schonmal danke.
Crahser


----------



## nixnick (13. Jun 2010)

eigentlich sollte er schon immer die selbe ausgeben, aber eben je nach interface eine andere.
welche ip-addresse gibt denn InetAddress.getLocalHost(); aus?

nur aus interesse: was willst du mit der mac-addresse anstellen?


----------



## Crasher (13. Jun 2010)

Hi,

die IP ausgegebende Ip-Adresse, ist die meines Netzwerk-Adapters.

In meinem Programm muss man sich mit Accoutns einloggen.
Und um Logindaten zu speichern, lese ich die Mac-Adresse aus und spiecher diese unter der Mac-Addresse des Systems, welches sich gerade einloggt.

Greeetz
Crasher


----------

